# [Sitio web] Realización de encuestas (semi-cerrado)

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas noches

Tras mucho tiempo y mucho estrés, he vuelto. Para empezar voy a poner la duda que tengo: la realización de un sitio web de encuestas. Es el típico sistema de gestión pero centrado en el mundo de la encuesta, distintos usuarios, distintas encuestas, respuesta simple o múltiple, respuesta cerrada (sabida a priori) o abierta, ...

He googleado mucho tiempo, pero no he encontrado ningún software para realizar encuestas de forma "masiva" así que creo que me toca codificarlo. Como el sistema debe ser serio he pensado en descartar php y contemplar rails o django o C#.  Ahora mismo sólo se un poquitín de rails, de C# (pero con herramientas de M$) y de SQL.

Además tengo un libro de rails: http://pragmaticprogrammer.com/images/rails2_medium.jpg

Antes de ponerme con ello, he pensado en pedir ayuda a este "consejo de sabios".

Gracias por adelantado

PalmaxLast edited by Palmax Maverick on Wed Oct 24, 2007 10:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sefirotsama

No soy sabio... una vez la hice para un trabajo de la universidad (mi intencion era colgarla en internet y que se hiciera sola).

La hice en PHP y MySQL, de manera que me exportaba los datos automaticamente y los pasaba al MS Excel donde hice varios graficos para presentarlos... no te lo recomiendo... supongo que habra mejor manera de hacerlo que no como lo hice yo (que me pegue una paliza y cometi errores de programador novato).

En fin... tambien he de imaginar que cualquier lenguaje habria de servir si se hace el trabajo bien hecho (un buen diseño del contenido y pensar como se hacen las cosas)...

Espero que sirva de algo esta experiencia pasada mia...

Por cierto ya se que los accentos no me van bien (que conste, no son faltas xD)

----------

## Darksidex25

Puedes probar con perl que es más portable que c# (no sé como estará el soporte de asp.net por mono si te interesara llevarlo a un entorno unix, no lo conozco en absoluto), y no descartaría php con tanta ligereza (si quieres hacer gráficos de las encuestas te será muy útil pj).

De hecho, entre perl y php y postgre o mysql puedes tener un entorno a rendimiento muy profesional y que te puedes llevar a cualquier servidor.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Descartarias php y mysql?

Con php y mysql puedes hacer trabajos realmente profesionales, no sé, yo lo haría con php y mysql.

Saludos.

----------

## JotaCE

aun que es algo mas pesado y yo a las bases de datos le voy a Oracle, pero a nivel home edition php y mysql es suficiente, no crees?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Aunque es conocido por todos que php+mysql es una buena solución, me interesaba rails porque parece algo muy interesante para aprender. Me refiero al paradigma modelo, vista y controlador, así me ahorraría gran parte del código.

He hecho una pequeña prueba (sin utilizar más que una única tabla) y no parece difícil, además me llama mucho la atención.

¿Verdaderamente no hay nadie que haya hecho algo parecido?

Muchas gracias a todos los comentaristas.

Palmax

PD: A ver si algún experto en Rails, Django y PHP me recomienda algo interesante.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

He estado probando Rails y me parece muy chulo. Creo que es una buena opción para desarrollar la aplicación. Estoy mirando el libro que os dije y parece todo cómodo.

Pena que haya una aplicación ya medio hecha para tirar de allí.

Un saludo y gracias a los que han respondido

Palmax

----------

